# Booberbowl (XXX)VIII



## MisterMike (Feb 2, 2004)

Anyone still scratching their heads wondering w-hyyyy CBS thought it would be a good idea to put on a half-time show with Janet Jackson's breast exposed?

Chalk one up for MTV's idea of family broadcasting. I guess CBS is passing this one on to them since they set it all up. But c'monn....


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 2, 2004)

Ya know...they were looking to get a bunch of media exposure equaling, "Ohhhh....look at Madonna and Britney Kiss!"

Ever since the Britney, Insync, Aerosmith triad of ear bleeding terror a few years ago, the half time shows have continued to suck (with the exception of the one with U2 a few years ago...that was fricking awesome!).

This year was no different.

btw...Trust me on this, because I pay CLOSE attention to Janet Jacksons no-no spots when she is performing....she unfortunatily had a flesh colored (to match her flesh) top on underneath the other top to give the illusion of boobage, when there was no actual exposure (darn it!)


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 2, 2004)

Honestly I don't know what the big deal is--my son saw boobs anytime he wanted for about a year, and nudity is no stranger at our house--it's way too small to even avoid. I'm more offended when ads for shows like CSI pop on during football games and show rotting corpses and gunplay. There was even a Sopranos preview on Nick Jr. a little while back that was nice and gory. I think that'll scar my child more than a single pastied boob.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 2, 2004)

Mistermike...

I am laughing my **** off right now. CNBC's "Kudlow and Cramer" just addressed the disrobing of Janet under the title of "Dumbest Moments in Business History."

he...pretty funny.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by psi_radar _
> *<snip> ...and nudity is no stranger at our house--it's way too small to even avoid.  *



:rofl: not even going to go there... :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *:rofl: not even going to go there... :rofl: *



:rofl:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 2, 2004)

The NFL did not think it was funny they immediatly cut all ties with MTV and CBS may loose their contract also


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2004)

They now claim it was just the singers' last-minute idea.

I didn't even notice that she was bare when I watched it, to be honest--it wasn't a close-up.

I was surprised by the non-censored photos on Yahoo!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *
> btw...Trust me on this, because I pay CLOSE attention to Janet Jacksons no-no spots when she is performing....she unfortunatily had a flesh colored (to match her flesh) top on underneath the other top to give the illusion of boobage, when there was no actual exposure (darn it!)  *



I believe what you saw was a "Nipple Sheild" which is a piece of Jewelry worn over the nipple, often, but not always, held in place by a peircing...


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I believe what you saw was a "Nipple Sheild" which is a piece of Jewelry worn over the nipple, often, but not always, held in place by a peircing... *



Yes...she definatily had something over the nipple. I stand corrected, though; she didn't have clothing on underneath her top, so that was definatily her boob (I saw the pics on Yahoo also) with some sort of nipple cover.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 3, 2004)

You can check out the slide show and news story on Yahoo here:

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20040203/ap_on_en_tv/super_bowl_jackson_17


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 3, 2004)

> not even going to go there...



The HOUSE is too small. I've got to start using that edit function.:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 3, 2004)

America...

Land where disembowelment, blood, guts, and gunshots are ok.

but one armored breast is not.

Ya know....he shoulda slapped her or hit her with a chair creating a gusher of blood...they woulda gotten a series or something.

Morons...all of em.


----------



## ssr (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll tell you.  The thing that bothered me more than a breast, was Kid Rock defacing an American flag and wearing it over his head.  That wasn't just a cape with the stars and stripes on it, it was an actually flag with a hole cut in it, that he was wearing over his head.  I guess that doesn't bother people these days though.


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 3, 2004)

> I guess that doesn't bother people these days though.



Of course not.. he was only enjoying his first amendment rights....
(said with heavy sarcasm..)

I found it upsetting as well.


----------



## Jimmy&quot;TheBear&quot; (Feb 3, 2004)

I cant believe that the "Land of the Free" and a peep theatre/adult book store on almost every major street corner would get all bent about this one.   

I didn't have a problem with it, my wife, my daughters were all a bit surprised, but did not have a problem with it.  They have seen worse and as my wife said it was only  a "boob."   Notice it was mainly the "pompous" males who were uptight about it.  

Then again, I live in ontario where topless in public is legal (honest, you non-believing americans!)... DID YOU HEAR THAT LADIES! (just kidding)

There are many males that should not be topless in public either, but we still let that go on.

As long as it was not Micheal's boob, then, what the heck!


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 3, 2004)

I can back Jimmy up on that one. It is perfectly legal for girls to also go around completely topless in Ontario. I've never seen, it's not common, but it's legal.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 3, 2004)

For myslef I watch the supperbowl for the football an wish they would do away with the 11 hours of preshow and get rid of the halftime show .
Most of the half time shows stink.
The pre show shows are all lame and say the same thing. I hate the last two hours of them because they bring out every sob story they can find None of which effect the game


----------



## arnisador (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Yes...she definatily had something over the nipple. I stand corrected, though; she didn't have clothing on underneath her top, so that was definatily her boob (I saw the pics on Yahoo also) with some sort of nipple cover. *



Well, I don't think it was a _cover_...it appears to have been a design with a hole in the center that covered part of the areola but let the nipple show through in the center.

It looked like a shuriken to me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 3, 2004)

Its a nipple shield.
Nipple is pierced.
Shield covers areola, with a barbell or ring to help hold it in place.

For the more curious:
http://www.gold-body-jewelry.com/nipples/nipples.html
(Note: adult related, but sorry, not "in-use" pics)


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

What's the big deal about nipples and breasts anyways?  Most of us sucked on our mother's for months........


----------



## Bester (Feb 3, 2004)

The issue is that sex sells, and sex scandal's sell more.  If anything, Jacksons 'accident' will help overshadow her brothers own problems, putting her own failing career back on the front burner.

In the end, everything will fade away as another 'oh ****' moment hits the sensationalistic press.

I honestly don't know what the big deal is anyway...its not like its the first time anyones seen her revealed. She was in Playboy at least once.

Americans are just stupid.  They glorify guns, but demonize tits.  Aussies, now they are cool.  Nude beaches everywhere, and they even feed the occational PM to the sharks.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 3, 2004)

Regardless...pretty damn hot!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 3, 2004)

It's healthy!.....


----------



## MisterMike (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bester _
> *The issue is that sex sells, and sex scandal's sell more.  If anything, Jacksons 'accident' will help overshadow her brothers own problems, putting her own failing career back on the front burner.
> 
> In the end, everything will fade away as another 'oh ****' moment hits the sensationalistic press.
> ...



So which do aussies prefer first for their kids, reading playboy, or dangling them over a croc?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *So which do aussies prefer first for their kids, reading playboy, or dangling them over a croc? *



Danglin em over a croc at a nude beach! 

:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.craigknudsen.com/abc.html

:asian:



*Mod Note: Mature content notice*


----------



## arnisador (Feb 3, 2004)

Now that's an education.


----------



## Jimmy&quot;TheBear&quot; (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *It's healthy!..... *



Yah... like my wife is gonna believe I'm at the peeler bar for medicinal purposes only!


----------



## Jimmy&quot;TheBear&quot; (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *http://www.craigknudsen.com/abc.html
> 
> :asian:
> ...



Heyyyyy, why didn't the nuns teach me that version?


----------

